# Temecula Herf: Any Interest?



## ChurchDog (Jan 9, 2007)

Just wanted to find out if there might be any interest in a Herf in the Temecula area. Maybe something like a Fight Night/Herf combo. I'm open to other ideas also.

Let me know what you think.


----------

